# players wanted in Delft/Rijswijk, Nederland



## diamondpow (Jul 3, 2007)

hello Everyone,

I am currently looking for players to join a new group in the area of Delft/Rijswijk. Whether you are a beginner or have played since the dawn of time you are welcome, it makes little difference. D&D d20 is the system that I am used to playing, but if there are enough players who would like to play something slightly different (star wars, d20 modern), I am sure my arm could be twisted.

I am looking for players with whom I can play weekly, or fortnightly, maybe.

I have set up a meetup group at: http://dnd.meetup.com/1020. 

Ik spreek ook Nederlands, maar niet volledig vloeiend. Dus als je alleen maar Nederlands spreekt, is dat geen probleem.

met vriendelijke groeten,  

chris


----------

